# Great White Throne Judgement



## Artfuldodger (Mar 11, 2012)

This is the final judgement for the non-believers. The final Resurrection. It will be just non-believers, believers will already be resurrected or alive when Jesus comes and want need resurrecting.
Is this when the people in He11 will come back to earth for their resurrected bodies? I'm assuming if you believe you go to Heaven or He11 when you die at some point you will have to return to the earth for your resurrected body.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 11, 2012)

I am curious. Are you saying that believers will not appear before the throne of judgement in the last day?


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 11, 2012)

"Give me one word and I shall be healed." is enough of a resurrection  and the final one for me.

I turn the key the engine starts. How the censors on the manifold regulate the success of my final destination is not for me....

And so this tread will visit a few garages, but I because of my inclinations or lack of, will not be there.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 11, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> I am curious. Are you saying that believers will not appear before the throne of judgement in the last day?


Yes they will but that will be another judgement. When you die you go directly to He11 or Heaven or at least most people believe this. You would have to be judged then.
We had a thread on that:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=677551

In this thread, which in hindsight should have been continued on that one, is about a particular judgement referred to as "The Great White Throne Judgement".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 11, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> "Give me one word and I shall be healed." is enough of a resurrection  and the final one for me.
> 
> I turn the key the engine starts. How the censors on the manifold regulate the success of my final destination is not for me....
> 
> And so this tread will visit a few garages, but I because of my inclinations or lack of, will not be there.



Why study the Bible and try to figure it all out if John 3:16 is all that matters?  Most of the Bible doesn't directly concern us as God was talking to different people. We'll probably be long gone before Jesus comes back anyway. Jesus doesn't even know when he's coming back, only the Father. Surely all that lineage about Abraham is not important to discuss.


----------



## gordon 2 (Mar 11, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Why study the Bible and try to figure it all out if John 3:16 is all that matters?  Most of the Bible doesn't directly concern us as God was talking to different people. We'll probably be long gone before Jesus comes back anyway. Jesus doesn't even know when he's coming back, only the Father. Surely all that lineage about Abraham is not important to discuss.



Ok I'm stopping by just for Dr. Pepper.

When I read all that Jesus had to say about judgement, his judgement, in the bible! in Scripture, as reported in the Gospels, I tend to purposely avoid all the speculation that many people spin on it for Revelation because they become entangled worse than when they started their new life.

Someday if you are so inclined read Revelation as a spiritual resume of the ministry of Jesus to individuals and a people from the Begining, of his days as a Jew and as He ministers to those "called" or those that the Father has given Him, even in the hear and now.

Or if you will, attend a Holy Ghost Revival Church and witness for yourself what happens regards God's judgement  as pilgrims falling on thier face, welcome Jesus in their hearts for the first time. Follow them! Not just one day but for three yrs...and see for yourself if the judgements, the heaven, the new earth of Revelation don't mirror their new faith life with God.

And that is my spin.

So I'm out of here. Have at the crates, the tubs... and then have at Jesus and what He says regards judgement as recorded in the Gospels. Get in the zone, Holy Spirit mode when you do... 100 mile an hour fastballs will come at you right slow and you will be able to judge a slider on the outside for something in the strick zone like in the time it takes to spit tobacco Twice.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Why study the Bible and try to figure it all out if John 3:16 is all that matters?  Most of the Bible doesn't directly concern us as God was talking to different people. We'll probably be long gone before Jesus comes back anyway. Jesus doesn't even know when he's coming back, only the Father. Surely all that lineage about Abraham is not important to discuss.



I actually hunger for the Word of God. Whatever my pastor or teacher wants to teach or preach, I'm interested in it, when it comes to Bible study. And obviously most of us who post here are interested in the entire Bible.

Psalm 42:1
As the hart panteth after the water brooks, so panteth my soul after thee, O God.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 11, 2012)

quote: Or if you will, attend a Holy Ghost Revival Church and witness for yourself what happens regards God's judgement as pilgrims falling on thier face, welcome Jesus in their hearts for the first time. Follow them! Not just one day but for three yrs...and see for yourself if the judgements, the heaven, the new earth of Revelation don't mirror their new faith life with God.(end quote)
I've been to the Holiness Baptist Campground near Douglas a few times. I did see some amazing work of the Holy Spirit. Some of those members split and started the Calvary Holiness Campground in Coffee County. I've never been there. I've also saw some amazing work of the Holy Spirit at Gaskin Springs Holiness Campground in Coffee County. I come from a very holy county.
http://www.gaskinsprings.org/gaskinSprings.html


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 11, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> quote: Or if you will, attend a Holy Ghost Revival Church and witness for yourself what happens regards God's judgement as pilgrims falling on thier face, welcome Jesus in their hearts for the first time. Follow them! Not just one day but for three yrs...and see for yourself if the judgements, the heaven, the new earth of Revelation don't mirror their new faith life with God.(end quote)
> I've been to the Holiness Baptist Campground near Douglas a few times. I did see some amazing work of the Holy Spirit. Some of those members split and started the Calvary Holiness Campground in Coffee County. I've never been there. I've also saw some amazing work of the Holy Spirit at Gaskin Springs Holiness Campground in Coffee County. I come from a very holy county.
> http://www.gaskinsprings.org/gaskinSprings.html



If you're going to quote someone, using the "quote function" makes your posts much easier to read.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 11, 2012)

What if i only want to put part of the quote in a reply? Do you put the whole quote in with the "Quote" button and then delete the part you don't want?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 11, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> What if i only want to put part of the quote in a reply? Do you put the whole quote in with the "Quote" button and then delete the part you don't want?



Yes.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 11, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> Ok I'm stopping by just for Dr. Pepper.
> 
> When I read all that Jesus had to say about judgement, his judgement, in the bible! in Scripture, as reported in the Gospels, I tend to purposely avoid all the speculation that many people spin on it for Revelation because they become entangled worse than when they started their new life.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna sit in the back of the bus with you and just wait for the Lord to come.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 11, 2012)

"Judgement for sin was placed on Jesus Christ at the cross."
I read a few thoughts on that and still can't grasp the meaning.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> "Judgement for sin was placed on Jesus Christ at the cross."
> I read a few thoughts on that and still can't grasp the meaning.



Jesus is/was the Lamb of God....in the OT a lamb had to be sacrificed on the day of atonement....God said to Abraham re: Isaac I will give my own sacrifice...the once and for all 'it is finished', sacrificial lamb of atonement, which was Jesus Christ.


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 12, 2012)

Now girls!


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 12, 2012)

BrowningFan, you just made my brain lock up.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

I like that "Resurrections & Judgements" flow path. Graphics always help.


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I like that "Resurrections & Judgements" flow path. Graphics always help.



An easier way of grasping really hard stuff to put it all together. Great thing is it's not an opinion but what THE WORD OF GOD SAYS.


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> BrowningFan, you just made my brain lock up.



Hahahahaha Clarence is the MAN. And if anyone ever took to time to read his stuff they would know more Bible than any preacher I have ever met accept for a couple I have learned from.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Clarence Larkin has some wonderful charts to help understand all of this as one poster has already put up.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

I found on of hes charts on Revelations:
http://www.ebccnet.com/albums/Clarence-Larkin-Album-Color/Revelation_large_II.jpg


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> Clarence Larkin has some wonderful charts to help understand all of this as one poster has already put up.



Thanks Woodsman .... I'm going to put one up later for the guys arguing about losing their Salvation on another thread. If you can't "Rightly Divide the Word" you will 2 Peter 3:16 As also in all his epistles, speaking in them of these things; in which are some things hard to be understood, which they that are unlearned and unstable wrest, as they do also the other scriptures, unto their own destruction.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> Great thing is it's not an opinion but what THE WORD OF GOD SAYS.



Both premillenialism and dispensationalism are opinions.  I'm not saying they're right or wrong, just that neither are universally accepted.


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Both premillenialism and dispensationalism are opinions.  I'm not saying they're right or wrong, just that neither are universally accepted.



Then put your on Chart Up ! My SWORD is Sharp!


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> Then put your on Chart Up ! My SWORD is Sharp!



You ask, I deliver.

http://www.reformedreader.org/mchart.htm

http://www.fivesolas.com/esc_chrt.htm

http://www.blueletterbible.org/faq/post.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=pos...PBtGDtgeDqoCCBw&ved=0CFcQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=860

https://www.google.com/search?q=pos...f.,cf.osb&fp=5e21686d0a7d2b2&biw=1280&bih=860


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> You ask, I deliver.
> 
> http://www.reformedreader.org/mchart.htm
> 
> ...






From these I have no idea what you believe. Show me chapter and verse to dispute what I have posted. Tear my chart apart with scripture not just a 100 Google diagrams.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> From these I have no idea what you believe. Post a  simple chart as I have and we can have HONEST debate but if we are going to bury each other in links no chance in coming to TRUTH.



I thought the first two links summarized the different views well.  The rest were definitely overkill.  I was just pointing out that some people agree with premillenial dispensationalism, and some do not.  If you must have a simple chart, though, here are two.


Amillenialism:




Postmillenialism:


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Both premillenialism and dispensationalism are opinions.  I'm not saying they're right or wrong, just that neither are universally accepted.



The Old Testament being for one group and the New Testament being for another group sounds like dispensationalism to me. I don't know how many times someone has quoted a verse and someone responds, That was for the Jews, or that verse pertains to people living before Jesus died on the cross.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> The Old Testament being for one group and the New Testament being for another group sounds like dispensationalism to me.



Dispensationalism is much more specific than just dividing the Old from the New.  It divides all of human history into distinct "dispensations".  There are about seven of them, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I thought the first two links summarized the different views well.  The rest were definitely overkill.  I was just pointing out that some people agree with premillenial dispensationalism, and some do not.
> 
> In those two examples and possibly the one given by Browning Fan, Judgement #1 At the cross. You are judged when you die, correct?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I thought the first two links summarized the different views well.  The rest were definitely overkill.  I was just pointing out that some people agree with premillenial dispensationalism, and some do not.
> 
> In those two examples and possibly the one given by Browning Fan, Judgement #1 At the cross. You are judged when you die, correct?



You are gonna be judged on your use of the "quote" function. 

To answer your question, though, yes.


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I thought the first two links summarized the different views well.  The rest were definitely overkill.  I was just pointing out that some people agree with premillenial dispensationalism, and some do not.  If you must have a simple chart, though, here are two.
> 
> 
> Amillenialism:
> ...



Please choose one because James 1:8 A double minded man is unstable in all his ways


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

I just read that when you die you either go to Hades if you are bad or Paradise if you are good. There you will wait for the Resurrection of the Dead and Judgement. Anybody got a flow chart on that one?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> Please choose one because James 1:8 A double minded man is unstable in all his ways



I'm not arguing for any of them.  My point is that there is no consensus on eschatology.  Decent, honest people have different views on the matter.

FWIW, I was weaned on the premillenial dispensationalism of Hal Lindsey, J. Dwight Pentecost and John Walvoord.  I'm amillenial now.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> You are gonna be judged on your use of the "quote" function.
> 
> To answer your question, though, yes.



You might have to do a video sticky! Are you an English major or computer geek?


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> I'm not arguing for any of them.  My point is that there is no consensus on eschatology.  Decent, honest people have different views on the matter.
> 
> FWIW, I was weaned on the premillenial dispensationalism of Hal Lindsey, J. Dwight Pentecost and John Walvoord.  I'm amillenial now.






What made you change your mind ? Facts or Feelings ?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Are you an English major



Close.  I'm the son of an English teacher.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

Southern Baptist have never had a major focus on the return of Christ in the different millennial views. I asked my Dad this as a teenager and his answer was nobody knew for sure which way was right.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> What made you change your mind ?



It's very easy to believe in PD if that's all you've ever heard or read.  I just read other stuff.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I asked my Dad this as a teenager and his answer was nobody knew for sure which way was right.



He's correct.  I guess if the Rapture happened tomorrow and all believers were suddenly snatched out of the world, you could definitely say the PD guys were right.  Otherwise ...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

I found one:


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 12, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> Thanks Woodsman .... I'm going to put one up later for the guys arguing about losing their Salvation on another thread. If you can't "Rightly Divide the Word" you will 2 Peter 3:16 As also in all his epistles, speaking in them of these things; in which are some things hard to be understood, which they that are unlearned and unstable wrest, as they do also the other scriptures, unto their own destruction.



I have three or four of his books and I find them very helpful.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, I just found the neatest Powerpoint presentation on Heaven, He11, Hades, Paradise, etc. Now whether you agree with all this, it's a neat presentation.
http://cs.dogpile.com/ClickHandler....2&mid=9&hash=203BB239920629034DD68E3C7B309E1E

I scanned the file with Avast Antivirus


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 12, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> It's very easy to believe in PD if that's all you've ever heard or read.  I just read other stuff.



Me also but the only way to honestly approach the Bible is Literal, If YOU choose to make verses you don't like spiritual then you run into big problems that's what every JW does ... and I have read the New World Translation (The JW Bilble from cover to cover twice and I can sit down in a Kingdom Hall for hours with 10 JW's  and make them PULL their hair out. I have turned the tables on JW's I go to their door step before they come to mine. 

The reason why I'm say this is because they do not take the Bible Literally ..... You have to take it Literally until it's not possible .


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 12, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Southern Baptist have never had a major focus on the return of Christ in the different millennial views. I asked my Dad this as a teenager and his answer was nobody knew for sure which way was right.



Well, there's one or two on this forum who know!
No question about it.

.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 12, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> You have to take it Literally until it's not possible .



Agreed.


----------



## formula1 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re:*

I read this topic with intrigue, that is, to see how so many view things differently, as do I in some ways.  Just thought it was interesting.

These things, though perhaps worthy of discussion for many, for the most part are non-essentials of the faith (i.e. judgement, dispensations or not, millenial or not, literal interpretation or not, etc.). Lots of things occupy our time, but are they God's things?

I personally hope that someone somewhere who reads this comment remembers this:  that you as a Christian are charged with bringing as many unbelievers to the Grace of God through Christ through your plantings and His waterings, and building up the brothers into maturity of their faith in Christ. Not much else matters!

And if you happen to be an unbeliever who is reading this, know the God our Father loved your so much made provision for you through the death, burial and ressurrection of His Only Son, Jesus Christ, that you can be assured to spend eternity with Him if you repent, believe and trust in Him. Jesus is the way to eternal life.

Does anything matter more than that!!!


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 13, 2012)

formula1 said:


> These things, though perhaps worthy of discussion for many, for the most part are non-essentials of the faith (i.e. judgement, dispensations or not, millenial or not, literal interpretation or not, etc.). Lots of things occupy our time, but are they God's things?
> 
> I personally hope that someone somewhere who reads this comment remembers this:  that you as a Christian are charged with bringing as many unbelievers to the Grace of God through Christ through your plantings and His waterings, and building up the brothers into maturity of their faith in Christ. Not much else matters!



Agree completely.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Dispensational Premillennialism, if it was good enough for the Pharisees, its good enough for me.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2012)

formula1 said:


> I read this topic with intrigue, that is, to see how so many view things differently, as do I in some ways.  Just thought it was interesting.
> 
> These things, though perhaps worthy of discussion for many, for the most part are non-essentials of the faith (i.e. judgement, dispensations or not, millenial or not, literal interpretation or not, etc.). Lots of things occupy our time, but are they God's things?
> 
> ...



Again I ask why don't we just say: John 3:16 in every thread. It can be our code. We can asign numbers to the various topics and just put a number in the thread when we start one. Examples:
1)DBR of Christ    2)soul sleep    3)Trinity(no-pun)  4)rapture   ETC.


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Again I ask why don't we just say: John 3:16 in every thread. It can be our code. We can asign numbers to the various topics and just put a number in the thread when we start one. Examples:
> 1)DBR of Christ    2)soul sleep    3)Trinity(no-pun)  4)rapture   ETC.



Great idea because false teachers have convinced their fold they can Lose their Salvation if they "don't do this or do this  or don't live this or that or if they don't follow this " So most Christians waste their whole life living in the Salvation Bondage and never reach the point of SANCTIFICATION.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> Great idea because false teachers have convinced their fold they can Lose their Salvation if they "don't do this or do this  or don't live this or that or if they don't follow this " So most Christians waste their whole life living in the Salvation Bondage and never reach the point of SANCTIFICATION.



I wished I believed that but I don't. It would be easier knowing I didn't have any requirements to live by.

The free will/ predestination topic has been discussed alot too. 5)free will  6)predestination


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I wished I believed that but I don't. It would be easier knowing I didn't have any requirements to live by.
> 
> The free will/ predestination topic has been discussed alot too. 5)free will  6)predestination



Predestination is garbage ..... If predestination was doctrine then Man has an argument with God, because if man was predestined then that means God would have created an AUTOMAN that has no choice. Can't happen !!!! Not the nature of GOD!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 13, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> Predestination is garbage ..... If predestination was doctrine then Man has an argument with God, because if man was predestined then that means God would have created an AUTOMAN that has no choice. Can't happen !!!! Not the nature of GOD!



Until now, if I had to bet, I would have guessed you were a 5 point Calvinist.  Interesting.  But, this topic is a big point of contention.  Surprising who is on which side.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> Predestination is garbage ..... If predestination was doctrine then Man has an argument with God, because if man was predestined then that means God would have created an AUTOMAN that has no choice. Can't happen !!!! Not the nature of GOD!



My bad, I too thought you were leaning that way. Do you think our days are numbered as meaning we are predestined to die on a certain day? Do you think God knew you were going to become a Christain? Do you think God knows what we are going to do but just doesn't input?


----------



## BrowningFan (Mar 13, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Until now, if I had to bet, I would have guessed you were a 5 point Calvinist.  Interesting.  But, this topic is a big point of contention.  Surprising who is on which side.



Yep ..... I just believe the Bible and KNOW who the Elect is , Who the Jew is , Who the 12 Tribes are and thats not Me or You or any Christian in the Church Age. So I don't get hung up in James , Hebrews , Mathew 24 and have to stumble around verses that are not written to me , they may be written to the people in the Tribulation as God is dealing with them different than Killing Bulls and Goats OT or Grace thru Faith NT.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2012)

BrowningFan said:


> Yep ..... I just believe the Bible and KNOW who the Elect is , Who the Jew is , Who the 12 Tribes are and thats not Me or You or any Christian in the Church Age. So I don't get hung up in James , Hebrews , Mathew 24 and have to stumble around verses that are not written to me , they may be written to the people in the Tribulation as God is dealing with them different than Killing Bulls and Goats OT or Grace thru Faith NT.


 
Browning Fan, You come up with some thought provoking beliefs, ideas, topics, etc. I think you need to start a few threads yourself. You might be called a troll & recarnated poster but even if we don't agree with your views, it will make us think about what we do believe. My idea is that knowledge is a good thing. I totally agree that in the Bible, God is not talking to me in every book, as an example.
As Ronnie said, you sometimes come across as "i'm right, you are wrong". I sometimes come across as a Troll & Artful Dodger(instigator).
It appears everyone on this forum is human with good & bad qualities.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> Amillenialism:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I fall somewhere in between these two, not sure if I'm amillennial or partial preterist(type of post millennial)

I believe the old covenant when a saint died they went to paradise (not heaven) the evil went to - had es, The old testament saints waited in paradise for Christ.

I believe when Christ died on the cross he went to paradise and preached to those old testament saints, and allowed them to be saved by the blood and were resurected with him...and at the resurection he defeated satan and bound him...satan is bound today by the Gospel( he could attack saints of the old testament like Job, but he cannot attack the Gospel of Christ.)

I believe that God sent Roman soldiers into Israel and destroyed it in 70AD for the rejection of his son.He scattered the remaining Jews around the world never again to protect their land...for Jesus came not to destroy the old covenant but to fulfill it....The old covenant is fulfilled.

I do not believe Jews are special in any way...Peter and Paul preached to the Jew first for salvation through the blood "being the way" and many were saved...and many continued to reject him sealing their fate in - hades

I believe Jesus will come back in the air one day with those saved souls that have proceeded the living, their earthly bodies will be brought up from the graves and joined again...then those living saved folks and ones that have yet to reach the age of accountability will be brought up to the cloud.....everything on Earth will be destroyed at that moment in the twinkling of an eye. Those that have been Judged on Calvary will enter into heaven, and those that were called and never answered  God will say ,depart from me for I never knew you.
 Then we will all sit at the masters table and what a glorious morning it will be forever and ever.

I purposely left out details for sake of time.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 19, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> I believe Jesus will come back in the air one day with those saved souls that have proceeded the living, their earthly bodies will be brought up from the graves and joined again...then those living saved folks and ones that have yet to reach the age of accountability will be brought up to the cloud.....everything on Earth will be destroyed at that moment in the twinkling of an eye.



Are there any other verses besides this one below that says souls will return with Jesus for their bodies?

1st Thessalonians 4:14 
King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him.

I read this as Jesus will bring them with him back to Heaven. Not the other way around. If they were coming to earth with Jesus, God would "send" them.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Are there any other verses besides this one below that says souls will return with Jesus for their bodies?
> 
> 1st Thessalonians 4:14
> King James Bible (Cambridge Ed.)
> ...



Paul explains in Philippians that to be dead in Christ is to be with Christ.
Phil.1:23 For I am in a straight betwixt two, having a desire to depart, and to be with Christ; which is far better.

2 Corinthians 5:8 We are confident,I say,and willing rather to be absent from the body, and to be present with the Lord.
 and of course

13: But I would not have you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning them which are asleep, that ye sorrow not, even as others which have no hope. 
14: For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him. 
15: For this we say unto you by the word of the Lord, that we which are alive and remain unto the coming of the Lord shall not prevent them which are asleep. 
16: For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first: 
17: Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds, to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Laid my head down and this came back to me too, so here's those that went up with him after his resurrection.

Matt. 27:50-54.

50Jesus, when he had cried again with a loud voice, yielded up the ghost. 

 51And, behold, the veil of the temple was rent in twain from the top to the bottom; and the earth did quake, and the rocks rent; 

 52And the graves were opened; and many bodies of the saints which slept arose, 

 53And came out of the graves after his resurrection, and went into the holy city, and appeared unto many. 

 54Now when the centurion, and they that were with him, watching Jesus, saw the earthquake, and those things that were done, they feared greatly, saying, Truly this was the Son of God.


----------

